# Kevin Love turns pro; wants to be a Blazer



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> It remains to be seen what team Love will end up with, but he made clear that he would love to play for his hometown team, which will have a lottery pick. He said he became a fan of the Trail Blazers watching teams that featured the likes of Arvydas Sabonis, Rasheed Wallace, Scottie Pippen and Damon Stoudamire.
> 
> "I used to jump out of my seat," Love said of watching those teams.
> 
> ...


http://blog.oregonlive.com/sportsupdates/2008/04/love_chasing_dream_since_age_5.html


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

i dont want him. and the last thing the Blazers need is another PF/C


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

That would be a tough adjustment realizing I have to root for the guy. But I'm sure eventually, fans would cheer him on. He can be that player that just comes off the bench to do the dirty work.. rebound, outlet, put his body on someone.. It sure would be interesting to see him here, and what kind of reaction he'd get..


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Love wants to be a Blazer?

Riiiiiight. I wouldn't believe that if he signed it in blood!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I'll bet he does.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

I don't want him on the Blazers, but if he ended up on there I'd root for him.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Love wants to be a Blazer?
> 
> Riiiiiight. I wouldn't believe that if he signed it in blood!


he IS a Love after all, you can't trust em!!!

All (sorta) kidding aside, if it's true that he WANTS to be here, and he's drafted, I'll be happy.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

He'd actually be perfect for this team on the second unit. He can shoot out to 20', has a big frame, and is an excellent passer. That player isn't on the roster right now.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Love is just trying to ensure that he will be a lottery pick. : )


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Shoot, with this talent pool, who WOULDN'T want to be a Blazer?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Anyone coming out of the draft wants to be a Blazer.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Love is just trying to ensure that he will be a lottery pick. : )


If you think of it though, Love could give mini-Randolph production off the bench at a fraction of the contract. He is a bit bigger than Zach, dunks more, and was a much better rebounder in his one year of college.

I couldn't stand him at UCLA, but him on the second unit looks pretty good to me as long as Joel is playing C and guarding the rim.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ruff Draft said:


> Anyone coming out of the draft wants to be a Blazer.


If thats true..boy, talk about a turn-around. It was one thing we feared as Blazer fans, that players would refuse to play here or would hate to be drafted by the team.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

PapaG said:


> If you think of it though, Love could give mini-Randolph production off the bench at a fraction of the contract. He is a bit bigger than Zach, dunks more, and was a much better rebounder in his one year of college.
> 
> I couldn't stand him at UCLA, but him on the second unit looks pretty good to me as long as Joel is playing C and guarding the rim.


I could see that. I never have been big on Travis at the PF spot (maybe with Oden it could work) and could see Love giving some productive minutes at the back up PF position.

Without know much about the draft, I'm guessing the Blazers would be hard pressed not to draft Love if he fell to them (I read he was projected between 5-10).


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Ruff Draft said:


> Anyone coming out of the draft wants to be a Blazer.


Depends on the player and what their priorities are coming into the league.

Another way to look at it is that the team's lottery pick this year will likely be playing with three max contract players (Roy, LMA, Oden) in the final year of his own rookie contract, and this year's pick probably won't have the stats in this situation to demand a big contract at that point.

Pritchard should be looking to draft a supporting player with this pick. Someone who will be productive, but also someone who is grounded enough to know their role on this team. It's a tough pick.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't see the world through duck goggles, so I don't have any sort of deep-seeded hatred for the guy based on his decision to play for Ben Howland over Ernie Kent (duh, what blue-chipper in his right mind wouldn't make that decision 99 times out of 100?)

Having said that I'm sort of in favor of ending the friggin' youth movement and using this year's pick to consolidate talent by using said pick in a trade packaged along with other guys not named Roy, Oden, or Aldridge.

I'm not convinced KL is going to be anything other than a career journeyman ... he's got great court IQ, excellent foot-work, and passing, but he's not exactly going to be getting any more athletic or much taller (maybe).

At this point I'd rather settle for Channing who is a proven shooter, a steadily improving rebounder, and doesn't ***** and moan about coming in off the bench.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Can someone give a run down on why Kevin Love is so hated in Oregon? Living in Arizona I have missed out on exactly what he has done to get everyones nickers in a wad. I watched several of his games, including the game in Eugene. He should never have endured the classless things that were being said to him through out that game. He played great, has a toughness and leadership quality to him as well as being a great low post scorer with a nice shot out to 20 feet. He can rebound and pass. He may be a bit slow on defense, but I am sure Oden and Joel could take up the slack. He would make an excellent Blazer.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

At this point, a big man is the worst type of player we should draft. I think KP knows this, but if he chooses the BPA, then we might end up drafting him after all.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

If KL is still available at the #13 pick - KP would be crazy not to pick him. If Portland somehow falls into the 1st, 2nd or 3rd picks - I doubt Love would be the selection.

So, the way I see it - I would love to see KL on the roster, because he is one hell of a pick at the #13 (or #14) spot. Otherwise - I do not expect to see him on the roster.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

nikolokolus said:


> I don't see the world through duck goggles, so I don't have any sort of deep-seeded hatred for the guy based on his decision to play for Ben Howland over Ernie Kent (duh, what blue-chipper in his right mind wouldn't make that decision 99 times out of 100?)


You're totally missing the point, hardly anyone begrudges Kevin Love for joining a top program. Notice that nobody cares that Kyle Singler went to Duke? The problem is that according to most, he and his dad are total douches, and he ruled out the Ducks because of shoes, not basketball. Oh, and he starred for UCLA, who everyone hates.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

#10 said:


> You're totally missing the point, hardly anyone begrudges Kevin Love for joining a top program. Notice that nobody cares that Kyle Singler went to Duke? The problem is that according to most, he and his dad are total douches, and he ruled out the Ducks because of shoes, not basketball. Oh, and he starred for UCLA, who everyone hates.



Wasn't it the shoe god that screwed Love over some how and forced him off of the Nike team? I think your beloved shoe god was the one that pretty much made U of O a school that he could never be comfortable since the shoe god runs U of O athletics.

Also, I would need some examples of he and his dad being "douches" before I jump to the conclussion that I should lock step it with the rest of the Duck fans on this point. Isn't Eugene suppossed to be a mecca of tolerance? Why can't Duck fans tolerate Kevin and his father? This is baffeling. He is a very good player.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

"Any team that's going to pick me, I'd love to play for"

That said, he fills our most desperate need.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

MARIS61 said:


> "Any team that's going to pick me, I'd love to play for"
> 
> That said, he fills our most desperate need.


What?


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

I wouldn't mind having him on the Blazers. KP usually drafts the best player available regardless of position, and if there's a log jam it gives him pieces to make trades with to fill needs.

Whatever happens, in KP I trust.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

I wouldn't mind having him on the team. He's a good rebounder and an excellent passer. I think he would complement Greg and LaMarcus well.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

BIG Q said:


> Wasn't it the shoe god that screwed Love over some how and forced him off of the Nike team?


Yep, they "fired" a 16-year old kid because he had the nerve to attend the Reebok ABCD camp so he could test himself against other top players like Greg Oden and OJ Mayo that he'd never had an opportunity to play against before. He didn't switch alliances to Reebok. He attended one camp and Nike got all PO'd and told the kid and his dad to F-off. Just one more reason not to attend Nike U.

Of course, then he gets death threats on his cell phone and "fans" hurled **** at his family and called his mother, grandmother and 13-year old sister whores when UCLA played in Eugene. Gee, and folks wonder why he chose to bypass such a classy program and went a hellhole like UCLA. Seriously, people think Kevin Love and his dad are the "douches" in this scenario?

I'm glad Love chose to go to UCLA. I'm glad they beat Oregon and he had a huge game in Eugene. I'm glad he made the final four and was chosen first team all-American. He was Oregon's for the taking and they did everything humanly possible to chase him away - and then tried to blame it on him. They got what they deserved and the only people who think otherwise are Nike apologists and moronic Duck homers.

BNM

P.S. I'd love to see him on the Blazers. He'd be a great 6th man backing up Aldridge and even Oden against teams with a weak back-up center (which is most teams). He's a banger, he plays hard, he plays smart and he plays with an attitude. He'd give the Blazers some of the toughness they currently lack and would help with their weak rebounding. He can score inside or out and is a great passing big man. I don't think he'll ever be a star in the NBA, but I think he'll have a long career and be a hell of a role player.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

I don't have a problem with Kevin Love. From what I've heard, he's actually a decent kid (with a bit of an attitude, but considering his talent that's no surprise). His Dad on the other hand...

I think he could be a good addition to the team... but I think he'd be fighting for backup minutes at PF with Channing Frye, Travis Outlaw, and maybe, Josh McRoberts. I don't know if he, or his Dad, would be satisfied.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

wastro said:


> Shoot, with this talent pool, who WOULDN'T want to be a Blazer?


<a href="http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/?action=view&current=Alilaker.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/Alilaker.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

While I piss Laker gold this pic of me was a joke :whistling:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> <a href="http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/?action=view&current=Alilaker.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/Alilaker.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> While I piss Laker gold this pic of me was a joke :whistling:


I really want to make the joke that the lakers colors are already piss colored, and therefore not something I'd want to brag about if I was a fan...


but I won't.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> "Any team that's going to pick me, I'd love to play for"
> 
> That said, he fills our most desperate need.


Huh, I hadn't realized that, in addition to being a decent PF, he's also an excellent PG. UCLA really under utilized him I guess.


That said, I'd take Frye over Love for a whole bunch of reasons. The only way I see Love getting added is if some combination of Frye, LaFrentz, and McRoberts are part of a package for a PG. Then he seems like a relatively solid big, with Oden, Aldridge, Przybilla, and Outlaw all ahead of him in the rotation.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Hap said:


> I really want to make the joke that the lakers colors are already piss colored, and therefore not something I'd want to brag about if I was a fan...
> 
> 
> but I won't.


No no no, you dont understand.Im not supposed to tell you guys this but real Laker fans actually piss a gold color pee with 24k gold flakes in it.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> No no no, you dont understand.Im not supposed to tell you guys this but real Laker fans actually piss a gold color pee with 24k gold flakes in it.


Well that explains the arrogance.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

If we get Love at 13 you won't see me complaining. Sure he screwed the Ducks (GO DUCKS!) but that's over with now and it's time to move on.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

Boob-No-More said:


> Yep, they "fired" a 16-year old kid because he had the nerve to attend the Reebok ABCD camp so he could test himself against other top players like Greg Oden and OJ Mayo that he'd never had an opportunity to play against before. He didn't switch alliances to Reebok. He attended one camp and Nike got all PO'd and told the kid and his dad to F-off. Just one more reason not to attend Nike U.


Given Stan Love's rep, I really doubt that all of it can be blamed on Nike, but I have no proof. Fair enough.



> Of course, then he gets death threats on his cell phone and "fans" hurled **** at his family and called his mother, grandmother and 13-year old sister whores when UCLA played in Eugene. Gee, and folks wonder why he chose to bypass such a classy program and went a hellhole like UCLA. Seriously, people think Kevin Love and his dad are the "douches" in this scenario?


I can think that the Loves are douches while still condemning the behavior of people throwing things, bringing his family (Stan Love aside, obviously) into it, and the homophobic crap. Death threats are obviously way out of line, no matter who it is.
Anyway, your point in that paragraph ignores the fact that nobody like them before he ever decided where he was going to college. 

As a draft prospect, I'm always nervous about unathletic guys, especially in the lottery. One of his biggest strengths, outlet passes leading to fast breaks, conflicts with Nate's philosophy. A foreign player (bonjour, Batum) would be ideal to stash and put off the advantage of a cheap 4 year rookie contract for a little bit. Once Roy and Aldridge's extensions kick in, it'll be incredibly valuable to have a cheap productive bench player, much more so than now. And, we don't have a lottery contract getting in the way of any free agent pipedreams.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

#10 said:


> Given Stan Love's rep, I really doubt that all of it can be blamed on Nike, but I have no proof. Fair enough.


I'm going by published reports from respected journalists, like Grant Wahl of Sports Illustrated, not biased, unsubstantiated rumors. Of course, Nike steadfastly refused to comment on why they dumped Kevin Love. So, we'll never hear their side of the story, but that is by choice, not because they haven't been offered the chance. 



#10 said:


> Anyway, your point in that paragraph ignores the fact that nobody like them before he ever decided where he was going to college.


That makes no sense to me. If "nobody" liked them before, why were they so pissed when he chose to go to an out-of-state school? If they hated him all along, wouldn't they be glad he went elsehwere? Or, at the very least, not give a ****? I've never seen fans so bitter and spiteful toward an individual player. I mean, come on, death threats? Screaming "whore" at his grandmother until she starts to cry? And, it's not like the U of N tried to do anything to discourage such behavior at the time.

Having Phil Knight as your biggest booster certainly has it's pluses. They get the money for top notch facilities, which helps them recruit top players (well, football players, anyway). Phil Knight's wallet put the Oregon football program on the national map. His influence also comes at a price. When his company screws over a 16-year old kid. That kid naturally chooses another school. Way back when he was younger, and hadn't yet been screwed by Nike, Oregon was Kevin Love's first choice. It was his home team and his dad's alma mater. He used to talk with Kyle Singler about going to Oregon together and turning the program into a national power. Then Nike fired him, and that was that. The two best high school players in the state over the last 20 years both end up at out-of-state schools. It would have been great to see both Love and Singler playing at Oregon, but in the end, they both made the right choice. 

BNM


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

PapaG said:


> He'd actually be perfect for this team on the second unit. He can shoot out to 20', has a big frame, and is an excellent passer. That player isn't on the roster right now.


Sounds like Frye who is 2-4 inches taller then Love.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

BlazerFanFoLife said:


> Sounds like Frye who is 2-4 inches taller then Love.


I think Love will have a better nose for rebounding the ball than Frye after some time in the NBA. He'll also have a better back-to-the-basket game than Channing long term.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Boob-No-More said:


> I've never seen fans so bitter and spiteful toward an individual player.
> 
> BNM


Steve Kerr? J.J. Redick?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> Yep, they "fired" a 16-year old kid because he had the nerve to attend the Reebok ABCD camp so he could test himself against other top players like Greg Oden and OJ Mayo that he'd never had an opportunity to play against before. He didn't switch alliances to Reebok. He attended one camp and Nike got all PO'd and told the kid and his dad to F-off. Just one more reason not to attend Nike U.
> 
> Of course, then he gets death threats on his cell phone and "fans" hurled **** at his family and called his mother, grandmother and 13-year old sister whores when UCLA played in Eugene. Gee, and folks wonder why he chose to bypass such a classy program and went a hellhole like UCLA. Seriously, people think Kevin Love and his dad are the "douches" in this scenario?
> 
> I'm glad Love chose to go to UCLA. I'm glad they beat Oregon and he had a huge game in Eugene. I'm glad he made the final four and was chosen first team all-American. He was Oregon's for the taking and they did everything humanly possible to chase him away - and then tried to blame it on him. They got what they deserved and the only people who think otherwise are Nike apologists and moronic Duck homers.


Shoe politics aside, at least he showed the good sense to never consider becoming a Beaver. Then again, no player with options seems to. 

How glad are you that Duck fans will be cheering on Dunigan and their next class ? I saw MD in the McD's game... dude is an impressive Big.

STOMP


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> he IS a Love after all, you can't trust em!!!
> 
> All (sorta) kidding aside, if it's true that he WANTS to be here, and he's drafted, I'll be happy.


He might be able to convince his uncle to perform more in Portland Hap. That would be a good thing. 

Unless Travis and Frye are both sent packing for a PG or stud SF there is no chance in hell that Love ends up here. That being said if they were traded and we drafted Love I would be pretty happy. 

1. High basketball IQ
2. Good rebounder and outlet passer
3. Can play play both high and low post on offense


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> He might be able to convince his uncle to perform more in Portland Hap. That would be a good thing.


No. 

Mike Love is a douche too. 

If he can get his dads *cousin* to perform, that'd be a good thing. But Mike Love needs to jump off the "let's milk what the group did in the first half of the 60's instead of actually doing later songs" gravy train.

He, Mike, basically caused the group to become a parody of themselves after 74. He was against any change in the "formula" (meaning, anything not car, girl or surf related would have been discarded if he had his way).


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

BIG Q said:


> Can someone give a run down on why Kevin Love is so hated in Oregon? Living in Arizona I have missed out on exactly what he has done to get everyones nickers in a wad. I watched several of his games, including the game in Eugene. He should never have endured the classless things that were being said to him through out that game. He played great, has a toughness and leadership quality to him as well as being a great low post scorer with a nice shot out to 20 feet. He can rebound and pass. He may be a bit slow on defense, but I am sure Oden and Joel could take up the slack. He would make an excellent Blazer.


I have no clue why people hate him. My guess is that he grew up rich, is rich and gets to play hoop all he wants. Then he got to go to UCLA and play hoop and now he is going to be even more rich. He has never done anything in my opinion or that I know of to upset anyone in Portland.

Portland people are just really weird...


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

We'd have to free up an additional roster spot for his dad.

-Pop


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

World B. Free said:


> I have no clue why people hate him. My guess is that he grew up rich, is rich and gets to play hoop all he wants. Then he got to go to UCLA and play hoop and now he is going to be even more rich. He has never done anything in my opinion or that I know of to upset anyone in Portland.
> 
> Portland people are just really weird...


Don't blame Portland. He upset a few folks in Beaverton, but most of the serious Love haters (cool oxymoron, huh?) are in Eugene, if not physically, then at least mentally or sentimentally. Other than a couple guys in Ducks jerseys, I doubt if you'd hear anyone booing him in the Rose Garden if the Blazers draft him. I'm glad he did well at UCLA and hope he has a good NBA career.

BNM


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

lol, i definitely would not want to draft him, unless we did in a trade with another team and that is the guy they wanted.

Our roster spots are sooo tough to come by, you have Jones and Frye fighting to be in the 10 man rotation, and Love isn't better than any of them.

How would he handle playing under 10 minutes a game? IDK. I'd rather keep Frye, since he has also said that he wants to stay in portland, and proved that he has what it takes at the end of the year. 

I understand the want for a tough backup PF who will fight, but with Joel and Greg in our post rotation, i think we are ok. And Travis also plays some PF if Jones plays SF... so i just don't see it. 

If we aren't going to trade up... well.. IDK if KP will keep the pick. IMO, there is less then 25% chance (probably less than 20%) that we pick at #13 and the pick is on our roster next year.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> I'm going by published reports from respected journalists, like Grant Wahl of Sports Illustrated, not biased, unsubstantiated rumors.


Keep in mind, those same respected journalists frequently pile on the popular opinion Nike attacks and greatly misrepresent the facts, such as claiming that Nike factories have human rights issues when in fact they're contracted factories making shoes side by side for all the brands, not just Nike. Nike chooses not to comment on that, either. I'd guess the Love situation is a similar case of attempting to take the high road. I have no idea what actually took place.

Dan


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Boob-No-More said:


> Yep, they "fired" a 16-year old kid because he had the nerve to attend the Reebok ABCD camp so he could test himself against other top players like Greg Oden and OJ Mayo that he'd never had an opportunity to play against before. He didn't switch alliances to Reebok. He attended one camp and Nike got all PO'd and told the kid and his dad to F-off. Just one more reason not to attend Nike U.
> 
> Of course, then he gets death threats on his cell phone and "fans" hurled **** at his family and called his mother, grandmother and 13-year old sister whores when UCLA played in Eugene. Gee, and folks wonder why he chose to bypass such a classy program and went a hellhole like UCLA. Seriously, people think Kevin Love and his dad are the "douches" in this scenario?
> 
> ...


Thanks for explaining in detail what my foggy memory of the subject could not. Much appreciated!!


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

Isn't Kevin Love just a shorter, heavier version of McBob?


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

hello? what about mr. mcroberts???!! he was pretty damn good coming out of high school too.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

dkap said:


> I'd guess the Love situation is a similar case of attempting to take the high road.


If they wanted to take the high road, they wouldn't have kicked a 16-year old kid off their AAU team because he wanted a chance to play against the best competition in his age group. He didn't attend the Reebok ABCD camp to snub Nike, he was schedule to play in a tournament for their AAU team the following week. He did it because he'd never had a chance to play against Greg Oden, OJ Mayo and other top players his age. Nike took offense, and over reacted in knee-jerk fashion, and immediately kicked him off their team. Please explain how this is "attempting to take the high road"?

BNM


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Even though we need a PG, any guy as talented as Love and who wants to play on the Blazers is fine by me. Draft the best player available then figure out a way to trade for what you need. I doubt he'd fall to us though.


Oh, and the Ducks suck.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

For those of you against Love being a Blazer because our frontcourt will be too crowded, forget that idea. KP has already said that if we are picking at 13 or which ever that he would be going with best player available (BPA). Your argument then needs to be who is better than Love if he is available at 13. It is just like when they drafted Telfair because of need, instead of Al Jefferson, the better player because we had Z-Bo. Even if Love does not fit into the Blazers future, you still take him if he is BPA because picking at 13 is a crap shoot. Does anyone remember when Washington had both Chris Webber and Juwon Howard and still drafted Rasheed Wallace? They traded Wallace after his rookie year and got what they figured was perceived value for him. BPA!


----------



## LittleAlex (Feb 14, 2008)

MARIS61 said:


> "Any team that's going to pick me, I'd love to play for"
> 
> That said, he fills our most desperate need.


I believe he means that our second unit has absolutely no post pressance at all, which is true. Love will be much tougher in the paint then Frye. To top it off, Love has near three point range, just like Frye. IMHO, if Love is available at 13 when the Blazers pick, they would be totally insane not to take him.

As for choosing UCLA over UO, get real. If you are looking to get into the NBA, which program would you choose?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> No no no, you dont understand.Im not supposed to tell you guys this but real Laker fans actually piss a gold color pee with 24k gold flakes in it.


I don't suppose you could collect a few gallons, filter out the gold, wash it and send it to me in the mail?:eek8:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

It would be absolutely stupid to discount this guy if he is available where we pick, especially if he is the best player available. He has a lot of things I like:

1. He has a nasty streak, that the Blazers could use.
2. He is fundamentally strong. He knows how to play ball, very knowledgable of the game.
3. I would bet money he could walk on and be a better power forward than Travis.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Who cares about Nike. Who cares about Reebok. 

Who cares about UCLA. Who cares about U of O. 

College hoops is a joke, I've never been able to get into it. The quality of play is so much lower than the NBA, I can hardly stand to watch. Ernie Kent is laughable. The only time I've ever enjoyed watching the Ducks basketball team was when they had Freddy Jones, Luke Ridnour, and Luke Jackson. That was a fun team to watch. Other than that, man oh man Kent sucks. He's like Maurice Cheeks... only worse. 

I trust KP to make the right decision for this team. A decision that I'm sure will not be based on what Kevin Love did when he was 16 years old, or where he played in college. I think Love's biggest adversary will be his lack of athleticism. I have a strong feeling he will get owned at the predraft camp, and that will be that.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> Please explain how this is "attempting to take the high road"?


Read what I said a bit closer... I was referring to the keeping quiet while under public attack, not whatever happened to create the stir. That's why I said I know nothing of what caused the riff. Quoting well regarded journalists on matter's involving Nike PR is anything but a good defense, however.

Dan


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> No no no, you dont understand.Im not supposed to tell you guys this but real Laker fans actually piss a gold color pee with 24k gold flakes in it.


That has to hurt.


----------

